# 94 Pathfinder A/C problem



## musicman1998 (Jul 29, 2004)

I'm hoping someone will know how I can fix this without having to go to the dealership and pay out the nose.
I took the trim off of the center console (the one with the A/C, fan, flasher, cigarette lighter, stereo, etc...) of my 94 Pathfinder to clean it the other day and had no problems in the removal or replacement. But when I went for a ride and tried to turn on the air conditioner the button light wouldn't come on and the air wasn't cold. I checked the fuse in the fuse panel on the far left side but it was still good. Does anyone know if there's an in-line fuse that I missed? Maybe the button fried somehow? I have no idea. Any help will be greaty appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## musicman1998 (Jul 29, 2004)

*Quick fix!*

Well, for anybody who has this problem in the future take note - check ALL you fuses! 
I had previously checked my A/C fuse and it was okay. I later checked a couple other fuses and found that my cigarette lighter fuse was blown. I put in a new one and magically the A/C works again! I don't know why these two things are connected, but it certainly worked for me!


----------

